# Fascinating vehicle.....



## delicagirl (Mar 28, 2019)

YouTube


imagine if this could be made into a camper.......


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Mar 28, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> YouTube
> 
> 
> imagine if this could be made into a camper.......




It skids around a lot - not very controllable.


----------



## Asterix (Mar 28, 2019)

Be ok for climbing over the traffic on the M25.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Mar 28, 2019)

I want one, just to play in. Trouble is the powers that be would have a fit if you tried to run one o them in the UK, Wilds of Russia yes, UK forget it unless you're lucky enough to own some wilderness LOL


----------



## RV2MAX (Mar 28, 2019)

The Sherp is quite samll and not highway friendly , this might be a better choice 
@delicagirl 
YouTube


----------



## wildebus (Mar 28, 2019)

hairydog said:


> 4WD is a great way to have noise, vibration, heavy steering and bad fuel consumption. What's not to like?


Not always the case.

This was my first 4WD 'truck' ....



GT4 Turbo by David, on Flickr
:tongue:


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 11, 2019)

I want one


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 11, 2019)

Something more practical maybe.


----------

